# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Πρόβλημα με CARREFOUR HOME HINV12410AGR-11

## akis2637

Γεια σας
Αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με ένα κλιματιστικό CARREFOUR HOME HINV12410AGR-11 inverter το οποίο στα καλά καθούμενα αρχίζει και αναβοσβήνει μόνο του.
Κάποιες φορές σβήνει για λίγο και μετά ξεκινά πάλι και δουλεύει για ώρες ενώ άλλες φορές αναβοσβήνει συνεχόμενα και πολύ γρήγορα. Επίσης όταν ανάβει μόνο του δεν συνεχίζει με τις ρυθμίσεις που είχε πριν σβήσει αλλά πάντα ανοίγει στην λειτουργία auto σαν να το βάζω μπροστά από το μπουτόν που είναι πάνω στην πλακέτα.
Τα βήματα που έχω ακολουθήσει μέχρι στιγμής είναι τα εξής.
Α) Απομόνωσα (ξεκολλώντας τα δύο από τα τρία ποδαράκια) τον δέκτη υπερύθρων. Δεν υπήρξε αλλαγή στην συμπεριφορά.
Β) Σύνδεσα τις γειώσεις στην εσωτερική και εξωτερική μονάδα (ο εγκαταστάτης δεν είχε θεωρήσει σκόπιμο να τις συνδέσει). Δούλεψε για 3-4 ημέρες.
Γ) Βρήκα μία ψυχρή κόλληση στην πλακέτα. Δούλεψε για 3-4 ημέρες.
Το παράλογο είναι ότι κάθε φορά που σκαλίζω κάτι στην πλακέτα (με εξαίρεση την περίπτωση Α) το κλιματιστικό δουλεύει άψογα για μερικές ημέρες και μετά αρχίζει πάλι τα ίδια.





Θα εκτιμούσα την όποια βοήθεια σας.
Ευχαριστώ

ΥΓ. Πριν βγάλω φωτογραφίες την πλακέτα άλλαξα και όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς (αν και κανένας δεν φαίνονταν τουλάχιστον οπτικά να έχει πρόβλημα) αλλά ακόμα δεν την έχω τοποθετήσει για δοκιμή.
ΥΓ.2 Η μόνη σχέση μου με τα ηλεκτρονικά είναι ότι μπορώ να πιάσω ένα κολλητήρι και ένα πολύμετρο στα χέρια πέρα από αυτό ουδέν οπότε παρακαλώ για την επιείκεια σας αν είναι κάτι εξόφθαλμο που δεν το βλέπω :Blushing: .

----------


## klik

Τα δυο τρανζιστορ με τις ασημι ψυκτρες εχουν προβληματικες κολλησεις. Δεν αρκει να βαλεις λιγο καλαι ακομα, γιατι δεν θα κρατησει. Πρεπει να αφαιρεθεί το υπαρχον καλαι, να τριφτουν τα ποδια των τρανζιστορ και να ξανακολληθουν.

----------


## xsterg

> Τα δυο τρανζιστορ με τις ασημι ψυκτρες εχουν προβληματικες κολλησεις. Δεν αρκει να βαλεις λιγο καλαι ακομα, γιατι δεν θα κρατησει. Πρεπει να αφαιρεθεί το υπαρχον καλαι, να τριφτουν τα ποδια των τρανζιστορ και να ξανακολληθουν.


που το ειδες ρε γατε οτι δεν ειναι κολλημενα καλα? μπορει το ματι σου να δει τοσο καλα?

----------


## akis2637

> Τα δυο τρανζιστορ με τις ασημι ψυκτρες εχουν προβληματικες κολλησεις. Δεν αρκει να βαλεις λιγο καλαι ακομα, γιατι δεν θα κρατησει. Πρεπει να αφαιρεθεί το υπαρχον καλαι, να τριφτουν τα ποδια των τρανζιστορ και να ξανακολληθουν.


Αυτά στις ψήκτρες είναι ένα 7805 και ένα 7812 και οι κολλήσεις είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι εντάξει γιατί εκεί είχα βρει την ψυχρή που αναφέρω στο προηγούμενο post και τα ξανά κόλλησα και τα δύο αφού πρώτα αφαίρεσα με τρόμπα το παλιό καλάι. Ότι περίεργο βλέπεις εκεί οφείλετε στη θολή φωτογραφία.

Τώρα μια απορία. Μέσα στο μεταλλικό κουτάκι που φαίνεται πάνω στην πλακέτα έχει οπτοκάπλερ; Ποιος είναι ο ρόλος του; Ρωτώ γιατί βλέπω ότι από εκεί πάει μέσω μιας αντίστασης στο ποδαράκι 15 του controller. Στο ίδιο ποδαράκι δίνει και το μπουτόν της πλακέτας για να μπαίνει το κλιματιστικό στην αυτόματη λειτουργία χωρίς το τηλεκοντρόλ. Αυτό ακριβός είναι το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζει σαν να πατά κάποιος το μπουτόν συνέχεια με αποτέλεσμα να ανοιγοκλείνει το μηχάνημα.
Να με συμπαθάτε αν λέω λαλακίες τώρα αλλά είμαι άσχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικά.

----------


## akis2637

Καμία ιδέα ρε παιδιά

----------


## akis2637

Τέλος πάντων συνεχίζω για την περίπτωση που αντιμετωπίσει και κάποιος άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
Από την στιγμή που υπάρχουν υποψίες ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στο optocoupler η ότι άλλο τέλος πάντων είναι αυτό που βρίσκετε μέσα στο μεταλλικό κουτάκι ξεκόλλησα το ένα ποδαράκι από την αντίσταση R26 ώστε να το απομονώσω ως προς τον μικροελεγκτή.
Για την ώρα αν και ξαντεριασμένο το κλιματιστικό δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## akis2637

Τελικά αφού οι περιορισμένες γνώσεις μου δεν μου επιτρέπου να το ψάξω περισσότερο θα μονιμοποιήσω την "προσωρινή" λύση και θα το αφήσω ως έχει.
Το κλιματιστικό δουλεύει κανονικά (ψύξη, θέρμανση, τηλεχειρισμός, στροφές ανεμιστήρα, κλπ). Η μόνη απώλεια είναι το μπουτόν στο pcb το οποίο πλέον έχει βγει εκτός αφού αφαιρώντας την αντίσταση R26 έκοψα τα 5V από την είσοδο του controller.




 ΥΓ. Πάντως μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση ότι κανένας δεν μπήκε στον κόπο να μου απαντήσει ότι αυτό που δεν ήξερα τι είναι δεν είναι οπτοκάπλερ αλλά SSRelay   :Sad: .

----------


## FILMAN

Μεταλλικό SSR;

----------


## akis2637

> Μεταλλικό SSR;


Το SSR είναι σαν ένα ολοκληρωμένο DIP7 το μεταλλικό εξάρτημα που φαίνεται όπως γράφω και στην περιγραφή μου είναι απλά ένα προστατευτικό καπάκι.

----------


## UV.

> Η μόνη απώλεια είναι το μπουτόν στο pcb το οποίο πλέον έχει βγει εκτός αφού αφαιρώντας την αντίσταση R26 έκοψα τα 5V από την είσοδο του controller.


είναι τυχαίο το ότι "έφτιαξε"
έχει δίκιο ο klik σε αυτό που σου έγραψε στο #2 και συμπληρώνω τις τυχαίες καταστάσεις που προκαλούν οι ψυχρές κολλήσεις

ειδικά προβληματικό φαίνεται αυτό το εξάρτημα με την ψύκτρα που είναι στην εξωτερική μεριά της πλακέτας
όλα τα άλλα εξαρτήματα και οι διαδρομές που σημείωσες εκτός του μπουτόν έχουν να κάνουν με το FAN της εσωτερικής μονάδας (δηλ δεν έχουν καμία σύνδεση και σχέση με το μπουτόν)

το input που δίνει το μπουτόν στον controller  όταν ενεργοποιηθεί είναι τύπου low active και γι αυτόν τον λόγο έχει την αντίσταση που αφαίρεσες συνδεμένη στο +5V
νομίζω σε ώρες μέρες ή μήνες θα σου κάνει πάλι τα ίδια!

----------


## akis2637

> είναι τυχαίο το ότι "έφτιαξε"
> έχει δίκιο ο klik σε αυτό που σου έγραψε στο #2 και συμπληρώνω τις τυχαίες καταστάσεις που προκαλούν οι ψυχρές κολλήσεις
> 
> ειδικά προβληματικό φαίνεται αυτό το εξάρτημα με την ψύκτρα που είναι στην εξωτερική μεριά της πλακέτας
> όλα τα άλλα εξαρτήματα και οι διαδρομές που σημείωσες εκτός του μπουτόν έχουν να κάνουν με το FAN της εσωτερικής μονάδας (δηλ δεν έχουν καμία σύνδεση και σχέση με το μπουτόν)


Μα δεν έφτιαξε απλά επειδή δεν μπορούσα να εντοπίσω το πρόβλημα έκοψα τα 5v από την συγκεκριμένη είσοδο ώστε ανεξάρτητα από το πού προκαλείτε το πρόβλημα να μην μπορεί να δει ο controller την αλλαγή κατάστασης.

Το καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημα των ψυχρών κολλήσεων και έψαξα. Ειδικά το εξάρτημα που τονίζεις είναι το regulator των 5v και ήταν το πρώτο που κοίταξα. Στο δίπλα εξάρτημα (regulator 12v) όντως μία κόλληση φαινόταν προβληματική και όπως αναφέρω και παραπάνω αφαίρεσα τις παλιές κολλήσεις και στα δύο (7812 και 7805) και τα κόλλησα πάλι. Η φωτογραφία είναι χάλια και όντως οι κολλήσεις φαίνονται περίεργες αλλά δεν είναι. 

Αν και οι γνώσεις μου περί ηλεκτρονικών είναι αστείες το κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας είναι πολύ απλό και αποτελείται από έναν μετασχηματιστή εκτός πλακέτας διόδους για ανόρθωση ένα πυκνωτή και δύο regulator. Αυτά ακόμα και εγώ τα καταλαβαίνω και ήταν τα πρώτα που έλεγξα.




> το input που δίνει το μπουτόν στον controller  όταν ενεργοποιηθεί είναι τύπου low active και γι αυτόν τον λόγο έχει την αντίσταση που αφαίρεσες συνδεμένη στο +5V
> νομίζω σε ώρες μέρες ή μήνες θα σου κάνει πάλι τα ίδια!


Το κλιματιστικό όταν άρχιζε τα τρελά του είχε μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά κάθε φορά που άναβε πάντα και ανεξάρτητα από τις ρυθμίσεις που είχε έμπαινε σε ένα mode που μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί μόνο από το μπουτόν της πλακέτας. Αυτό ήταν που από την αρχή με οδήγησε εκεί και νομίζω ότι  βγάζοντας εκτός τη συγκεκριμένη είσοδο του controller δεν θα επαναληφτεί το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

Μέσα στα καλά της ζωής στην επαρχία υπάρχει και το κακό ότι δεν μπορείς να βρεις εύκολα πράγματα όταν με το καλό μου έρθουν τα υλικά που παρήγγειλα από την Αθήνα θα αλλάξω καλού κακού τα δύο regulator και το τρανζίστορ που δίνει εντολή στο ssr μην τυχόν και κάποιο από αυτά τα παίζει όταν ζεσταίνεται. Έτσι και αλλιώς το κόστος είναι αστείο και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα 100+ ευρώ που έχει η πλακέτα σε μια εποχή που δεν έχουμε ούτε χαρτομάντιλα να σκουπίσουμε τις μύξες μας  :Sad: .


Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας και αν έχω νέα επεισόδια στο σίριαλ με το ριμάδι θα ανανεώσω το θέμα.

----------


## UV.

> Το καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημα των ψυχρών κολλήσεων και έψαξα. Ειδικά το εξάρτημα που τονίζεις είναι το regulator των 5v και ήταν το πρώτο που κοίταξα. Στο δίπλα εξάρτημα (regulator 12v) όντως μία κόλληση φαινόταν προβληματική και όπως αναφέρω και παραπάνω αφαίρεσα τις παλιές κολλήσεις και στα δύο (7812 και 7805) και τα κόλλησα πάλι. Η φωτογραφία είναι χάλια και όντως οι κολλήσεις φαίνονται περίεργες αλλά δεν είναι.


απάντησα με βάση την τελευταία φωτό που έβαλες και σου βάζω το συγκεκριμένο σημείο της φωτο για να δεις 
αν αυτό είναι πριν το κολλήσεις τότε ΟΚ




> Μα δεν έφτιαξε απλά επειδή δεν μπορούσα να  εντοπίσω το πρόβλημα έκοψα τα 5v από την συγκεκριμένη είσοδο ώστε  ανεξάρτητα από το πού προκαλείτε το πρόβλημα να μην μπορεί να δει ο  controller την αλλαγή κατάστασης.


αυτό που δεν κατάλαβες είναι ότι η κατάσταση ηρεμίας στην είσοδο του controller είναι τα +5V 
και βγάζοντας εσύ την αντίσταση αυτή την βάζεις σε κατάσταση απροσδιοριστίας 

υποθέτω ότι το mode δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει από αυτό το μπουτόν 
αυτό νομίζω είναι: 1. το ΟΝ/ΟFF και 2. με παρατεταμένο πάτημα το Test (λειτουργεία στο κρύο με απενεροποιημένο τον θερμοστάτη)

αλλά αφού δουλεύει τότε όλα ΟΚ

----------


## akis2637

Στα άλλα κλιματιστικά 10 και 15 ετών που έχω στο πατρικό μου (Toyotomi και Toshiba) με πάτημα του μπουτόν στην μέσα μονάδα ανοίγουν φουλ στη ψύξη. Το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα ανοίγει με στόχο τους 25 βαθμούς και ανάλογα την θερμοκρασία χώρου γυρνά μόνο του στην ψύξη ή στην θέρμανση.
Παρατεταμένο πάτημα δεν θυμάμαι να είχε διαφορετική συμπεριφορά.

----------


## UV.

> Παρατεταμένο πάτημα δεν θυμάμαι να είχε διαφορετική συμπεριφορά.


έχει οποσδήποτε αυτήν την συμπεριφορά και γίνεται για την περίπτωση του pump down

----------


## akis2637

Το σίριαλ με το κλιματιστικό συνεχίζεται με νέα ολοκαίνουρια επεισόδια.

Αφού άλλαξα τους σταθεροποιητές τάσης και ένα τρανζίστορ στην πλακέτα της μέσα μονάδας επαναφέροντας την στην εργοστασιακή της κατάσταση  και αφού για 15-16 ημέρες λειτουργούσε απρόσκοπτα ξαφνικά  αποφάσισε να σταματήσει να λειτουργεί ο ανεμιστήρας της έξω μονάδας.

Ο κινητήρας του ανεμιστήρα και ο πυκνωτής του είναι ΟΚ (έκανα δοκιμή αφαιρώντας τον πυκνωτή από την πλακέτα και συνδέοντας τον απευθείας στην καλωδίωση του ανεμιστήρα με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία).

Ψάχνοντας βρήκα το ότι ρελέ που είναι υπεύθυνο για την λειτουργία του ανεμιστήρα δεν έκλεινε κύκλωμα με αποτέλεσμα να μην παίρνει τροφοδοσία ο κινητήρας. Το πρόβλημα του ρελε δείχνει να είναι μηχανικό αφού δίνοντας του εξωτερική τροφοδοσία και εντός αλλά και εκτός πλακέτας έκανε μια ψόφια προσπάθεια (σε σύγκριση με το διπλανό ίδιο ρελέ) να οπλίσει αλλά δεν κατάφερνε να κλείσει τις επαφές.

Τα ρελέ αν έχω καταλάβει καλά παίρνουν οδήγηση από ένα ULN2003 το οποίο αμφιβάλω ότι έχει πρόβλημα αλλά επειδή δεν έχω τις γνώσεις να στηρίξω την αμφιβολία και ούτε την δυνατότητα να λύνω και να δένω το κλιματιστικό όλη την ώρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει νόημα να το αλλάξω προληπτικά ή αν πρέπει να ελέγξω και τίποτα άλλο.

Ευχαριστώ

IMAG0340.jpg

ΥΓ.  Στην φωτογραφία φαίνεται το ρελεδάκι που από περιέργεια έσπασα το κέλυφος και το σκάλισα λίγο.

----------


## akis2637

Καλημέρα
Γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω ρελέ με το επισυναπτόμενο footprint;
Ο τύπος του είναι OJE-SS-112DM με τύλιγμα στα 12V και επαφή 5A/250V. 

OJ-SS-112DM.jpg

----------


## klik

mouser εχει: http://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/T...tLCZwcmg%3d%3d, αλλά με capital control, αλλά και λόγω μεταφορικών το ξεχνάς.
Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις αν υπάρχει (ή να ζητήσεις να μπει σε επομενη παραγγελία) από marelectronics.gr (Θεσσαλονίκη).

 Εφόσον έχεις χώρο θα μπορούσες να βάλεις άλλο footprint με κοντά καλωδιάκια, ικανής διατομής στις 2 ακίδες επαφής, αλλο ρελέ.
 Το ULN δεν χαλάει όταν χαλά το ρελέ. Θα μπορούσες να μετρήσεις αν παίρνει 12V το ρελέ στο πηνίο, όταν παίρνει σήμα από τομ μΕ. Όμως μόνο το ρελέ πρέπει να είναι το τωρινό σου θέμα. Αν μπορείς βάλε στα 7Α ρελέ.

----------


## akis2637

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Βρήκα τελικά και καλού κακού παρήγγειλα ρελέ με ίδια ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριστικά αλλά me footprint που ταιριάζει στις κενές θέσεις Κ2 και Κ4 οπότε στην ανάγκη θα χρησιμοποιήσω μια από αυτές και θα γεφυρώσω για την τροφοδοσία του τυλίγματος και την επαφή που πάει στο βύσμα του κινητήρα με καλώδια από κάτω.

----------


## klik

Η μια γραμμή της επαφής 230V φαίνεται να είναι κοινή με του ρελέ που έβγαλες. Όμως πρόσεξε την άλλη ακίδα της επαφής 230V να μην δίνει πουθενά αλλού και έχεις μπερδέματα.

Στις ακίδες του πηνίου, η μια θα είναι κοινή (θα είναι τα +12V) οπότε δεν την πειράζεις και η δεύτερη θα παίρνει από άλλη γραμμή του uln200x. Αν βραχυκυκλώσεις τις δύο ακίδες από το uln200x (χωρίς να αποσυνδέσεις τη γραμμή από το uln200x) δεν θα πάθεις ζημιά (είναι έξοδοι open collector), αλλά ο ανεμιστήρας θα ανάβει εκτός από όταν έχει προβλεφθεί από τον κατασκευαστή, και όταν ο μΕ θα ενεργοποιούσε (αν ενεργοποιούσε) το ρελέ που λείπει.
Πιθανά να συνδέεται στην ανύπαρκτη θέσει heat πάνω στην πλακέτα, οπότε δεν θα δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα.

 Πάντως γνώμη μου αντί να κάνεις μαμουνιές με κοψίματα στις πίστες τις πλακέτας, να βάλεις το ρελε ανάποδα στο ίδιο σημείο της πλακέτας και με κοντά καλωδιάκια να κάνεις τις ενώσεις.

----------


## akis2637

Μάλλον δεν θα χρειαστεί γιατί βρήκα ένα από το οποίο ταιριάζουν τα τρία από τα τέσσερα ποδαράκια και το τέταρτο πέφτει σε σημείο που έχω μπόλικο χώρο για μια τρύπα 1,2 - 1,3mm ώστε να περάσει και να ενωθεί από κάτω χωρίς να φαίνεται τίποτα.

----------


## akis2637

Η επισκευή έγινε τελικά με ένα από τα ρελεδάκια που μου ηρθαν σημερα.
Λόγο αδυναμίας να βρω ίδιο ρελε χρειάστηκε να κάνω δυο τρύπες στο PCB για να ταιριάξει ο νέος αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ διακριτικό και ουσιαστικά δεν έχει γίνει μαμουνιά στην πλακέτα.
Στις φωτογραφίες φαίνονται τα στοιχεία του ρελε για την περίπτωση που αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος άλλος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα σε ίδιο κλιματιστικό και δεν θέλει να τραβάει καλώδια.

IMAG0346.jpg IMAG0348.jpg

----------

